# Extraction times with medium to light roast



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've traditional gone for darker roasts and my extractions have been in the main about the same ballpark with darker roast i.e. extracting 28g from 18g in 25secs.

However after moving over to medium and lighter roasts I've found that I've been getting better results from extracting longer in time and increasing the extraction weight.

For example Hasbeans Finca Argentina washed Bourbon 18g in, 34g out in 30secs produced a fantastic well balanced shot.

when I try extracting 28g from 18g produces a shot with too much of a sour/citrus edge to it for me.

Has anyone else found this or is it just my heathen taste buds.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Going a bit longer does seem to pull a more sweetness out imo. Maybe someone who knows what they're talking about will be able to elaborate


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Until mwjb , Gary or Patrick come along, or i finish work then this isn't a bad read

http://www.prufrockcoffee.com/the-single-shot-cartel-2/


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Acidic elements extract first with sugar and other elements, bitter, later in the extraction. Going long gives the sugars max chance to show themselves but danger is allowing bitter elements to come through excessively.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

From what I've read , roasting beans darker makes (what's left of) the organic compounds more soluble (or there are just less left to extract) hence you can get everything out of them in a lower amount off water/time. There are many other factors that will determine how the coffee extracts such as the grinder, the water quality and the actual bean (density, flavours) used. Although the roast profile may lead you to a starting point it is in no way set in stone, I've had great shots from light/medium beans at 20g>20g in 30 seconds.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> From what I've read , roasting beans darker makes (what's left of) the organic compounds more soluble (or there are just less left to extract) hence you can get everything out of them in a lower amount off water/time. There are many other factors that will determine how the coffee extracts such as the grinder, the water quality and the actual bean (density, flavours) used. Although the roast profile may lead you to a starting point it is in no way set in stone, I've had great shots from light/medium beans at 20g>20g in 30 seconds.


Other factor - extraction temperature


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Other factor - extraction temperature


To true mate!!! A very important one also. For lighter beans you could try 94-98deg with lighter roasts to sweeten them up in a shorter shot. As Patrick says just watch out for the bitterness.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I think brew ratios still have a bigger impact than changing a temp , but it does effect how much is extracted and how fast ...


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I think brew ratios still have a bigger impact than changing a temp , but it does effect how much is extracted and how fast ...


Interesting, says the man with a lever that "creates the best shots ever!"**, part of which is down to the reducing temperature profile.

**someone probably once said.....


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I do agree though, I'm lazy and it takes time and effort to change the brew temp (waits for the Sage boys to correct him), I would only tweak it as a last resort.... But maybe I'm missing out..... Stupid variables......


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Interesting, says the man with a lever that "creates the best shots ever!"**, part of which is down to the reducing temperature profile.
> 
> **someone probably once said.....


Best shots ever , your words not mine ....I don't think over ever made the best shot ever of anything .....









I'd say tasty shots that I enjoy ...

Anyway I was referring to changing the starting temp on a shot to change extraction rate

Not the declining temp profile

To be fair I don't know the effect of reducing the extraction temp as reducing extraction temp for for shot on the lever would mean pulling it a lower pstat and guessing what effect that had

Or adjusting the pstat and waiting like 2 hours for the group to change temp

Or intentionally stalling the thermosyphon to reduce temp ( again random temp and arbitrary ,I wouldn't recommend this but I've others advocate it on other forums ...)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Xpenno said:


> To true mate!!! A very important one also. For lighter beans you could try 94-98deg with lighter roasts to sweeten them up in a shorter shot. As Patrick says just watch out for the bitterness.


Hotter means = brighter acidity (just my opinion)


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Hotter means = brighter acidity (just my opinion)


It's a test I've been meaning to do for a while but never seem to get round to it. Most of what I know about temperate comes from incorrect PID settings (usually being set too low) and from reading other peoples work, I can't remember ever actually sitting down and doing the tests. One for the list


----------



## coyote (May 23, 2014)

For me, its like :

If sour then go higher if bitter go lower (brew temp).

I tried great shots in Amsterdam - which brew temp is around 91.6C!

Medium light roast,and crema was so great- bright color,and so mouthful that I never rich something like that!!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

coyote said:


> For me, its like :
> 
> If sour then go higher if bitter go lower (brew temp).
> 
> ...


Very cool! Like I said earlier, there are no rules in this game do whatever is required to make it all good! I do wish I had a higher tolerance for caffeine so that I could experiment more than I do. Maybe if really I go at it one day then I might build up an immunity to it.


----------



## gwrinkle (Oct 8, 2014)

Can't add anything to this thread as I only brew but the citrus notes in the Finca Argentina is a key character of this bean in my opinion


----------

